# Drysuit repair



## adamadverse (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a level 6 drysuit with all of the seam tape ungluing. What is best for repair of seams,seam tape or a seam sealer like plastiseal?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd have it done professionally. If Level 6 won't stand behind their product, try Boulder Mountain Repair ( Boulder Mountain Repair | Colorado Outdoor Gear Repair | Zipper | Sewing | Laundry | Tents | Backpacks | Sleeping Bags | Down Comforters).


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

I think their warranty is good for a year. I just sent in my spray skirt and they sent me a brand spankin new and improved version. I had it back in 10 days, which is fucking fantastic considering how much of a pain it is to ship shit to Canada. Even if it's been more than a year, I'd say it's still worth a shot to check in with them. They have great customer service.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yea get ahold of level six even if the warranty is up they still will fix it but it might cost alittle


----------

